# Alvar ate a raisin



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

they got him to throw up, but haven't found the darn thing yet, we were at the vets within an hour of him swallowing it (it took forever to get uptown for some reason)

they're going to treat him as though it's gone into his system, so he's staying at the vets for the weekend and will be on IV fluids and monitored 24/7

I'm on my way back to him now to bring him a blankie

could really use some good thoughts, I'm so scared!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Ohhh, bless your heart! You are giving him the best of care. I hope all will be well. Hang in there ... I know this is stressful for you but it sounds like it got caught in time ....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sending good and positive thoughts for both you and Alvar. At least you got him to the vet ASAP ... and, it sounds as though he is getting the best of care. 

Comforting hugs for you and Alvar ... :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Believe me I know EXACTLY how scared you are. Prayers for your baby - he's in the right place and they will take very good care of him!

Tessa says "Alvar hang in there - the vet people are really nice and they make you feel better."


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I know he will be ok. Your a wonderful mommy. I just said a prayer for handsome Alvar


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Annie, Sending prayers and hugs your way. I know that Alvar will be just fine.

rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I am sure he will be fine!! Mom is more upset than Alvar I am sure! Coconuts will say a prayer for Alvar!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying little Alvar will come this fine with no ill affects!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Alvar will be fine ....He has you as his mother who quickly brought him into the hospital and on what ever he needed to be done ...


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am sorry he had to stay at the vet but you got him there and he will be fine.......so glad you took his little blanket to make him sleep better!!!! Keep us informed................


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

my poor sweetie, the vet says he's doing well so far

I got to visit with him and hold him and see where he'll stay, his face is all covered in charcoal and he has a bald little IV leg and an IV to go with it

I left dinner for him and I'll bring his breakfast in the morning too...I'm going to call in a little while to check on him again, they said they'd call me right away if there's any change...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Oct 2 2009, 06:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836199


> my poor sweetie, the vet says he's doing well so far
> 
> I got to visit with him and hold him and see where he'll stay, his face is all covered in charcoal and he has a bald little IV leg and an IV to go with it
> 
> I left dinner for him and I'll bring his breakfast in the morning too...I'm going to call in a little while to check on him again, they said they'd call me right away if there's any change...[/B]




I think you need a :hugging: I'll continue praying for littleman Alvar


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

How is he today????


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Thinking of little Alvar and pray he is doing OK.....


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awwww ... bless both your hearts. You are such a wonderful Mommy to Alvar. You even make sure he gets dinner and breakfast delivered by you from home. :wub: 

I know this might sound like a stupid question ... but, I will ask anyway. Will the raisin eventually dissolve on it's own? How long will Alvar need to be monitored?

I will keep you both in my prayers that Alvar will be home real soon. Hugs for both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope everything's going well with Alvar and he's back home in no time.
Keep us updated.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry - poor little Alvar :wub: - I know he's getting the best of care and hope he's home with you soon. :grouphug:


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

I know EXACTLY how you feel. My Lily got into some trail mix a few months ago and we had to make her throw up. It was horrible. We recovered a lot of raisins. She then wouldn't stop throwing up and we went to the emergency vet in the middle of the night for meds and IV fluids. Did your little pup only eat one raisin? According to our poison control, a certain amount as compared to weight needs to be ingested for there to be a potential problem. Thank God, Lily's renal studies were normal when we checked a few days later. I'm sure your puppy will be fine.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Is Alvar home yet?

Keep us posted when you can.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Checking to see how baby Alvar is doing today ..


----------



## CarolynAnn (Apr 14, 2009)

Newbie question - I didn't realize raisins were so dangerous. What do they do to our little ones? Are there any other dangerous foods I should know about? I've just made it a policy not to let Rocky have any human food, but with grandchildren, it would be so easy for him to find & eat a raisin. It scares me! Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

It can cause renal failure 

chocolate, onions, raisins, grapes, avocado seed -- I will try to find a link of toxic foods for dogs brb

QUOTE (CarolynAnn @ Oct 4 2009, 08:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836633


> Newbie question - I didn't realize raisins were so dangerous. What do they do to our little ones? Are there any other dangerous foods I should know about? I've just made it a policy not to let Rocky have any human food, but with grandchildren, it would be so easy for him to find & eat a raisin. It scares me! Thanks for any info you can give me.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

info on raisins and grapes

http://www.snopes.com/critters/crusader/raisins.asp


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

toxic food for dogs

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=...59&aid=1030

hey something i just saw on here was potato - very interesting as my three vomit on white potato and i know it is inflammatory to intestinal tract and bad for colitis and ibd dogs but thought this was interesting


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (CarolynAnn @ Oct 4 2009, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836633


> Newbie question - I didn't realize raisins were so dangerous. What do they do to our little ones? Are there any other dangerous foods I should know about? I've just made it a policy not to let Rocky have any human food, but with grandchildren, it would be so easy for him to find & eat a raisin. It scares me! Thanks for any info you can give me.[/B]


Look under Important Topics in this section on this site and you will see a list of harmful foods. I was just going to it to print out a copy.
I just saw this about Alvar and am hoping he's doing better today. You got him help fast so I'm sure he'll be okay. Do they keep running blood tests?I was just thinking, I would have a hard time differentiating a raisin and poop to check whether it came through his system. Sending thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Alvar looked better yesterday, he gave me many kisses :wub: , they let me sit with him for over two hours and took the time to talk to me again since I was less panicked yesterday than Friday. His BUN and creatinine (sp?) where slightly high on Friday when they ran bloodwork. They're doing bloodwork again this morning and will call me when they have the results (they said between noon and 1PM)...

Since my first posts didn't make much sense, I'll try to explain better....I saw Alvar eat one raisin, but it's possible he ate more than that. I keep replaying it in my head and the way that he ate the one I saw him eat (he snarfed it off the floor without even sniffing it) makes me think it wasn't the first since he always sniffs at new things for a few moments before trying them. I take him to work with me and apparently someone brought oatmeal raisin cookies in and people were walking around eating them and leaving trails of raisins in the process :smilie_tischkante: . I saw a little black thing on the floor and picked it up to see what it was and it was a raisin, I looked for Alvar and saw him snarf another one off the floor. When I looked around there were raisins scattered all over the office.

The ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center advises against raisins or grapes in any quantity (they don't appear to have a quantity/weight rule of thumb for what's a "toxic" level  ?). When I first called the vet they said to try a tsp of hydrogen peroxide to get him to throw up, but that didn't work for him (he just burped). So, I called them back and they said that since he's small (he's 7lbs, so not really small for a malt, but small in the grand scheme of dog sizes) they didn't want even one staying him for a "wait and see" and said to bring him in. I'd much rather be overly cautious than filled with regret for the rest of my life, so in we went and they got him to vomit and used activated charcoal to absorb any remaining toxins, he's been on IV fluids since. Assuming his BUN and creatinine (sp?) are OK today, he comes home this afternoon.

CarolynAnn, here's a list of toxic substances from the ASPCA:

ASPCA A Poison Safe Home

Some of the things on there aren't so bad, like small amounts of garlic are OK? and it's really the skin (or pit? can't remember) of the avocado that's bad?

Raisin/Grape toxicity can cause renal failure.

Thank you all for the well wishes :grouphug:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OH! :w00t: I'm just seeing your thread now and I'm so sorry Alvar is in the hospital! I really hope he's ok and will be home soon. .......he'll be gone the whole weekend?????


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh, thanks for the update. I'll be waiting to hear how his bloodwork went today. I totally understand.. we have to err on the side of caution with our babies whom we love so much. You def. did the right thing.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Happy to see that Alvar is doing better. Thanks for the update, please keep us posted.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, how scary! I know just how you feel. I've had my share of close calls with my girls eating things they shouldn't...it's such a horrible feeling. It's definitely better to be extra cautious, and you did the right thing. I pray Alvar continues to do okay and can come home soon. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

bloodwork was normal!!!! He is home now, all is right with the world!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yay!!!!!! FABULOUS NEWS!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Woo-Hoo!!!! So happy all is well for your Alvar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread earlier, but I glad Alvar is okay! :yahoo:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:cheer: Oh, that is wonderful news!!! :cheer: I'm happy for both of you!!! :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Just now seeing this.....Wonderful, wonderful news!!!! Now Alvar, stay away from those raisins!!!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear Alvar is okay!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Oct 4 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836691


> bloodwork was normal!!!! He is home now, all is right with the world![/B]


Great news!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: So happy that Alvar is home where he belongs and that this ordeal is over. I don't blame you at all for reacting the way you did...had wondered how he got to the raisins. Your story is a cautionary tale we can all learn from, since people and kids can be really sloppy about eating things like cookies which could have raisins and chocolate in them. You must be showering Alvar with kisses and he must be thinking "I'm never eating one of those darn things again. Just isn't worth it." Try to get some rest after this, I'm sure the stress was enormous. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

it is the skin and pit of avocado that is bad the meat is ok as my friend has been feeding avocado for years to her dogs and they are yorkies and there is avoderm food BUT i personally will never feed that to me as i error on the cautious side

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Oct 4 2009, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836648


> Alvar looked better yesterday, he gave me many kisses :wub: , they let me sit with him for over two hours and took the time to talk to me again since I was less panicked yesterday than Friday. His BUN and creatinine (sp?) where slightly high on Friday when they ran bloodwork. They're doing bloodwork again this morning and will call me when they have the results (they said between noon and 1PM)...
> 
> Since my first posts didn't make much sense, I'll try to explain better....I saw Alvar eat one raisin, but it's possible he ate more than that. I keep replaying it in my head and the way that he ate the one I saw him eat (he snarfed it off the floor without even sniffing it) makes me think it wasn't the first since he always sniffs at new things for a few moments before trying them. I take him to work with me and apparently someone brought oatmeal raisin cookies in and people were walking around eating them and leaving trails of raisins in the process :smilie_tischkante: . I saw a little black thing on the floor and picked it up to see what it was and it was a raisin, I looked for Alvar and saw him snarf another one off the floor. When I looked around there were raisins scattered all over the office.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great news 

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Oct 4 2009, 02:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=836691


> bloodwork was normal!!!! He is home now, all is right with the world![/B]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

So glad to hear Alvar is home and feeling better! :aktion033:


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm just reading this. So glad to hear that Alvar is better now and safely home.  I'm leaving our gang with my sis-in-law for 2 weeks. This is a good reminder for me to print out the list of food not to feed our fluffs and leave it with her. It's bad enough that I'm feeling guilty for leaving them while going on vacation (and enjoying myself), now I'm so worried about all sort of things that could happen while I'm away.


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Just came across this......so glad Alvar is better!!! :chili: :sHa_banana: GREAT NEWS!!!! :clap:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

been looking thru old posts and i came across this one... i know that raisins and grapes could be toxic but i guess i underestimated the extent. one raisin! wow .. ok so my dolce ate like 4 green grapes the other day before i listed the lists of things he cannot eat and posted it on the fridge for the kids. i didnt even call the vet ! i feel horrible !!! i mean he is fine or i hope he is , its been like 3 weeks. so question is should i start freaking out ?or should i never ever let a grape near him? should i get bloodwork done ?


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

bump


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

I'm just now seeing this - I'm glad Alvar is OK. How scary for you!

I knew that onions were bad, but didn't know about raisins and grapes. I'm going to print out the list and also include it in the Puppy Shower gifts I give friends with new pups.

I am so grateful for all I have learned from my SM friends!!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

How many raisins did he eat? Keeping you both in my positive thoughts... I hope he connects eating raisins with this awful experience and doesn't want to go near them again...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yeah alvar is ok that was a year ago post i just found, but how bout dolce , if he ate lets say 4 grapes on april 13 should i be worried now? is there something i should do?


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

snopes.com: Raisins and Grapes Harmful to Dogs ... Dolce is probably fine since he didn't vomit, right? But be careful, they are bad business for dogs


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

thanks eileen n no he didnt throw up he was fine. i just hope hes ok u know.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

He's probably OK since he isn't acting strangely... but you may want to review the list of things that are toxic for dogs. 

Here's one list... google toxic to dog and stuff will come up. Forewarned is forearmed 
Dog Poisoning


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

yes thanks , i did look , i even put a list on my fridge!!


----------

